# 300 wsm



## summitx (Oct 30, 2004)

Just picked one up in a Browning Abolt stalker. Was wondering if anybody has one, if they like them, pro's and con's thanks


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

My wife gave me one for our anniversary a couple years ago. It is accurate, but picky about bullets and powder that it prefers. Factory loads are not great, but some do shoot under an inch. R22 I have only tried so far with 150 gr Hornady SST. It shoots 180 Partitions good with R19, but I think it also may do better with R22. The only beef I have with the rifle is it ejects very poor. I had one empty fall back into the magazine backwards when I was shooting at an elk. The animal was over the hill before I could clear the empty. Not happy.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

I dont like the wsm, alot of changed to the cartridge without enough advantages. Maybe the only advantage is it is smaller. :roll: 
:sniper:


----------

